

Internet Funding Boom Ends as Fast as It Began - T-A
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443720204578004953091338258.html

======
NameNickHN
> In the aftermath, investor questions turned "a complete 180 degrees" > and
> they wanted to know how Doximity would make money, said the > entrepreneur.

That's outrageous. How dare they asing questions? They are supposed to just
fork over the money.

Honestly, 17 millions instead of 20 millions is not a sign of an ending
funding boom. Investors may have become a bit more cautious after the Facebook
IPO but that doesn't mean that they stop funding startups.

